# Intresting quote -



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Last night I was re-reading a book that I first got about 10 years ago - ("Snow Crash" it is a sci-fi) - and came across an intresting quote that I hadn't cought before. The quote is taken from a disscution detween two computer hackers disscusing the story of the Tower of Babel.



> ...The Bible can be neither provably true or provably false. If it is provably false, then it is a lie, but if it is provably true, then you have proved the existance of God, and that would leave no room for Faith


(quoting from memory, I'll double check tonight)

Jerry


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Backlasher just told me a quote from one of the old church fathers, about the 1st century:

"To him who has faith, no proof is necessary. To him who does not have faith, no proof is possible."

When we turn to God through the blood of Jesus Christ and ask for forgiveness of our sins, God REVEALS himself to us. For most of us, that's all the proof we need. God honors his word. You can bank on it.


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

Here are some interesting facts about the Bible. Mrs. B is right in her statement about faith; those who believe need no proof, but if your interested in things like this, there are a lot of prophecies that have come true in the Bible that are verified by both the Bible and the history books.

http://www.christiananswers.net/q-eden/edn-t003.html


----------

